# Best PC Racing Sims/Games



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 8, 2012)

I want some PC Racing Games that are like Gran Turismo/Forza. I have GRiD but finished it, Shift/2 is shit the controls feel so sluggish and I have the new 2012 Most Wanted. Any others out there?


----------



## WhiteNoise (Dec 8, 2012)

Test Drive Unlimited is a fun game.

If you have a wheel; any of the SimBin titles. They have some of the most real driving you'll find in a pc game but visually they are getting a bit old now.


----------



## Guitar (Dec 8, 2012)

Depending on what kind of racing you like try Dirt. I find it to be one of the most fun racing games out.

For simulation, try Project Cars. Huge thread on it here.


----------



## natr0n (Dec 8, 2012)

Dirt 2 is fun. Nail'd is pretty nuts.


----------



## stinger608 (Dec 8, 2012)

For the ultimate in true simulation racing you should try iRacing. 

http://www.iracing.com/

Keep in mind though, it can be a very expensive pass time.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 8, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> For the ultimate in true simulation racing you should try iRacing.
> 
> http://www.iracing.com/
> 
> Keep in mind though, it can be a very expensive pass time.



^^THIS

The most realistic racing game out there. One of my buddies who does lower level Nascar has a full setup with a race seat, wheel, 3 monitors, surround speakers, and sponsered on it. Dale Earnheart Jr. also races on it, and a few of the other top Nascar pros.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 8, 2012)

iRacing is half off


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Dec 8, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> ^^THIS
> 
> The most realistic racing game out there. One of my buddies who does lower level Nascar has a full setup with a race seat, wheel, 3 monitors, surround speakers, and sponsered on it. Dale Earnheart Jr. also races on it, and a few of the other top Nascar pros.



Good Old DMP Dale the reason Nascar Racing 2003 was or goes for $150 on ebay. http://www.dmp-racing.com/history.php       You can find my stats here for the first 3 seasons....              ...,And this game IRacing is half owned by one the former Papyrus guys with investments from the owner of the Boston Red Sox John something...

That Half off for 2 years at $89. is a tempting....When it first launched it was like $249 for 3 .....


----------



## HD64G (Dec 8, 2012)

Richard Burns Rally game is the best rally sim. SimBin's GTR2, Race On are very nice also. Dirt 2 & 3 nice arcad-ish rally game.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (Dec 8, 2012)

I have a PS3, I might just buy GT5. Paying membership fees isn't down my alley for a racing sim.


----------

